# Navigation Question



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wouldnt get it just because most smart phones have free navigation (android based) and you have onstar available but if you want to pay alot of money for nav, its on par with every other nav system out there


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

There is no all comprehensive video tutorial for the NAV system, but if you go here:

Chevy Vehicle Manuals | Owners | Chevrolet

You can watch videos that show some of it's features and you can download the NAV manual that describes in painful detail every little nuance of the system.

While the NAV system has the hard drive capabilities and a few other niceties, I'd suggest that the NAV system part will be obsolete long before the car and at $1995 it can be had in so many cheaper ways:

1) You can route Onstar Directions and Connections to the Driver Information Center which works really well. I have a Regal for review right now and this works much better than in prior attempts. You can download maps and in a pinch call Onstar and they will find you the nearest Point of Interest (POI) and also send you how to get to it. it will take a 100 months of ownership beyond the six month trial for this to cost more than the NAV option.

2) The maps can be updated (at $100+ per pop each year), but seldom are the POI's updated and given they are 2-3 years old data-wise already, a lot of new POI content never hits your NAV system. The portable unitsfrom Garmin, TomTom and Magellan allow you to upload tons of POI content for free.

3) Once the warranty runs out at 3/36K, replacing the system if something goes wrong is a lot more than $1995. And repair rates on these systems are high compared to basic radios.

4) You can get a top-notch Garmin, TomTom and Magellan with lifetime map updates and free traffic reports for life for $120 to $130. This plus Onstar is more than you ever will need to get around.

5) The combo of XM and the iPod/USB stick hookup will provde you so much content you'll never need the 40GB (or at least the 10GB usuable part of) to store music. An 8GB USB key is under $10 and you can store tons of MP3's on each key. Ditto for any of the MP3 players with even more content and playlists.

Best of luck as you spec. out your Cruze!!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with the other guys, I wouldn’t get it! It is overpriced and you can get awesome GPS between 100$ and 200$. And they are portable, you can take the GPS anywhere you want, you can use them in any car. Also the technology is changing and you may want something new in two three years.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

I was having the same subject on my mind for quit awhile. I ended up with a fully loaded LTZ with the nav package until the morning I woke up before going to the dealer to place the order. Your spending 2000 dollars on an LCD screen that gives you maps and gives off a better looking image of the music you play and so on.

I decided to save that money and stay standard in this feature because,
1) Its navigation isnt doing anything that a tomtom,garmin,iphone or android phone with google maps cant already do and then some
2) is seeing album are really worth it?
3) its not even touch screen
4) whos gona even both watching a DVD, if you had company in the car on a long drive than perhaps thats different for them towatch it while you drive, but since you cant and thats that.
5) Its way overpriced for what it is, I can spend a lot less money someday in the future and find a nice compatible aftermarket unit that will be compatible with all the same functions and then some.

So that was my method of thinking, and for it I saved 2000 dollars. While I will admit that the integrated hard drive is cool for storing all your music, a far cheaper alternative would just be get a 32GB thumbdrive, or whatever size you want, throw your MP3s on there and leave it plugged into the USB.

The Cruze is a nice compact sedan, I feel every dollar of m y purchase into it was a fair trade for my hard earned money, But just not the navigation. If it was cheaper... like 500 or 600 then Id go for it, but 2000 dollars? comone, I can get a 52" LCD TV, gaming systems and audio system for that for that much money. 

Anyways Cheers mate on going for the Cruze and happy holidays.


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I too struggled with that decision. My dealer had told me that it is the same system as in the previous GM vehicles and I hated that nav system. Then I saw it was a totally different one. I decided to get one with nav. I liked the fact of not having a cord dangling or extra piece of hardware to hide when parked. I like when I'm driving around and seeing the surrounding streets so in case of detours or wrecks to avoid. While just driving some where and not with a destination plugged in the XM will alert me to upcoming traffic incidents or congestion. (I do a lot of highway driving for my commute to/from work and such).
The nav feature is much better then the standard nav display on dash when on a route. The standard display doesn't give you a picture of ahead or the roads. Yes, a tom tom or Garmin can do the same. But with built in I don't have to worrry about plugging it in or battery running out or hiding it when I park.
When listening to the radio, press pause then play it starts recording the song and you can rewind to play it back. Although it doesn't record it to the HD or if you change channels it erases. But, still a neat feature.
I don't know about the standard system. But with the nav system via bluetooth of my phone I can see my phone book, missed call list, received call list and select from there to make a call if needed.
I don't think it is worth $2000 and is way over priced. But, it is a handy and neat system. Looks much better then the standard display. I looked at it this way. For the $2000 over 60 months it added $33 dollars to the payment. I'm not rich by any means. 
I don't regret my decision to get it.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

If your going to keep onstar their directions seem to be very good. I have a garmin unit and haven't used it since I got the car. I have found the system works pretty good and I honestly feel less distracted without a map changing in front of me.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

OnStar is free only for six months. The onboard navigation screen (does not need OnStar) is handy, but is a very expensive option. Reminds me of the early '80s when a good factory installed stereo was expensive, but an after market stereo was only two hundred dollars. Nav screens are at least a thousand dollar option, but a garmin is $100.
I currently use OnStar and do not have the nav screen. Its convinient, but I do like seeing the screen.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I am thinking that I am going to get the nav. I found the manual for it on the net (I think it was on GM's site) and it was very helpful although about as fun to read as sandpaper in the eye.

Hopefully sometime in January we will ordering a 2LT with every option in Imperial blue and Jet black/brick interior.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

Get the Nav absolutely love it!! for what it gives you, Nav with traffic and weather!!
60gb HDD, Sirius/xm - Bluetooth! i absolutely love it!!!
Well Worth it, a friend of mind has a Audi S5 $2495 for nav, no traffic or weather, no hdd!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

....and you can only view a DVD on the screen while the car is in "Park". 

Not a bad thing....just sayin'...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, get the NAV package its worth it! 
You get what you pay for!
so happy i went with it!
looks good at night and goes well with the ice blue gauges


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

I ended up getting it and am happy I did, like all GPS systems it has some quirks but over all I am pleased with it.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome enjoy!!


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

for all of us who didnt get the nav system, the only options seem to be aftermarket head units which are sketchy at the moment due to the fact that i dont wanna be screwing with my hvac controls which pop up on the radio screen, or get a garmin/tom tom or some other gps. Question is anyone got a good idea for mounting one of these in the dash? i was thinkin the dashtop sunglass holder or whatever that thing is, its gotta look clean though so im gonna try and figure out how to snake some wires behind the panels


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anybody who has the 2011/2012 Navigation system know if it says/announces actual street names and says the name of the road that you need to turn onto when you're driving? 

Also does the navigation in the Cruze have lane assistance to help the driver know which lane to be in/ turn onto when needing to take an exit with multiple lanes?

What are the best and worst features about the OEM navigation systems of the 2011/2012 Cruzes in you guys opinion?


----------



## Knucklehead1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

The system is Good, BUT has trouble when Road work and closures occur...Useful while traveling on the Road.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody able to answer my original question for me? Thanks to all those who have the nav and will take the time to answer!

" Does anybody who has the 2011/2012 Navigation system know if it says/announces actual street names and says the name of the road that you need to turn onto when you're driving? 

Also does the navigation in the Cruze have lane assistance to help the driver know which lane to be in/ turn onto when needing to take an exit with multiple lanes?

What are the best and worst features about the OEM navigation systems of the 2011/2012 Cruzes in you guys opinion?"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Does anybody who has the 2011/2012 Navigation system know if it says/announces actual street names and says the name of the road that you need to turn onto when you're driving?
> 
> Also does the navigation in the Cruze have lane assistance to help the driver know which lane to be in/ turn onto when needing to take an exit with multiple lanes?
> 
> What are the best and worst features about the OEM navigation systems of the 2011/2012 Cruzes in you guys opinion?



Starks8,
Both the 2011 and the 2012 have Voice Prompts for the navigation system. These voice prompts can be adjusted in the navigation menu. The navigation also has an option to show traffic icons as well as have traffic voice prompts. Currently only the 2011 Navigation Manual is available to download online. You can access this by following the link below and you will find the information starting on page 56. I hope this helps you! 
Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody able to answer my original question for me? Thanks to all those who have the nav and will take the time to answer!
> 
> " Does anybody who has the 2011/2012 Navigation system know if it says/announces actual street names and says the name of the road that you need to turn onto when you're driving?
> 
> ...


With all of 24 hours of ownership under my belt, here are my observations on the 2012 Nav system:

1) No spoken names of streets in voice prompts. However, the voice prompts appear to be very accurate, and very clearly spoken.
2) It does have lane assist. It isn't quite the photo-accurate visualization used by the Garmin systems, but it is equally useful.
3) My favorite part so far is the speed at which the system determines that a route calculation is needed, and how fast it does the recalculation. I've used both Garmin PNDs and Google Nav on a 4G Droid. Google Nav is awful, there are so many limitations, it is just plain frustrating to use. The Garmin PNDs have a few edges over the in dash nav, but they are balanced by the convenience and integration of in dash nav. Overall, I'm quite impressed, much more so than I thought I'd be, with the nav system.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

socalcruze said:


> With all of 24 hours of ownership under my belt, here are my observations on the 2012 Nav system:
> 
> 1) No spoken names of streets in voice prompts. However, the voice prompts appear to be very accurate, and very clearly spoken.
> 2) It does have lane assist. It isn't quite the photo-accurate visualization used by the Garmin systems, but it is equally useful.
> 3) My favorite part so far is the speed at which the system determines that a route calculation is needed, and how fast it does the recalculation. I've used both Garmin PNDs and Google Nav on a 4G Droid. Google Nav is awful, there are so many limitations, it is just plain frustrating to use. The Garmin PNDs have a few edges over the in dash nav, but they are balanced by the convenience and integration of in dash nav. Overall, I'm quite impressed, much more so than I thought I'd be, with the nav system.



Thanks for replying socal. I'm glad you are enjoying your new cruze and nav. So if it doesn't say street names, does it just say things like turn left or right? Does it say exit names and or route names at all or just announce exit numbers and route numbers. I have a portable tom tom and it says things like turn right/left "in 100 yards" or take the "motorway". Is that how this nav is?


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to play with it some more to be sure what it does in different situations, but it seems like it says "turn right in 250 yards"...then "turn right". It gives at least 2, or maybe 3 advisories prior to the turn. There are also 3 different ways of displaying the map/instructions, plus the next turn info can also be displayed on the DIC right in front of the driver. On complex freeway off ramps (transitioning from one freeway to another), it provides guidance like "bear right, then immediately bear left", and the lane assist graphic backs this up. The lack of spoken-name instructions is minor, in my opinion, since the large display screen clearly shows the name of where you're turning next (especially if you use the available split-screen nav map/instruction display).


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

The 2012 system was half the price of the 2011 version. 

The nav screen will display an arrow with several dots under it. As the dots disappear, the closer you are to your turn.

Having used in dash nav now, I like it a lot better than a standalone. Our Tom Tom unit sits in a drawer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> The 2012 system was half the price of the 2011 version.


That was the primary reason I went with the nav. I would not have spent $2K for this unit, especially with the 2013's coming with the 7" touchscreen radio.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Would any forum members who have the OEM Mylink Nav be willing to take a video of their navigation in action and post it on here?! Please!!! It seems most forum members are torn between the Mylink nav and I'd like to see in a video both the good and bad of the nav system. 

I would like to get the nav but as of right now, getting a 2LT, LTZ, or Eco is the only way to do so and I want to buy a 1LT and just add certain internal and external things to make it look like a LTZ ( Interior trim kit, Chrome door handles, LTZ rims, etc). I also don't like leather so that has been a big reason why just buying a 2LT with the Mylink nav has not been greatly considered, that and the fact that the 2LT would cost me a few thousand more with the way I would want it. 

But if someone could put up a video showing me that the OEM Mylink nav would actually be well worth me buying a 2LT despite it having leather and being more expensive, than maybe my mind would change. A video of the nav in action could also benefit others who are on the fence about whether to get or not get the OEM nav. 

Show me and us what exactly you love or hate about the nav in a video. Heck, it could be a video of a 15-20 minute trip into town and back but a trip where it really shows the strengths and possible weaknesses of the OEM Mylink nav would be much preferred and greatly appreciated! ANY TAKERS?!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any takers?!!!!


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Would any forum members who have the OEM Mylink Nav be willing to take a video of their navigation in action and post it on here?! Please!!! It seems most forum members are torn between the Mylink nav and I'd like to see in a video both the good and bad of the nav system.
> 
> I would like to get the nav but as of right now, getting a 2LT, LTZ, or Eco is the only way to do so and I want to buy a 1LT and just add certain internal and external things to make it look like a LTZ ( Interior trim kit, Chrome door handles, LTZ rims, etc). I also don't like leather so that has been a big reason why just buying a 2LT with the Mylink nav has not been greatly considered, that and the fact that the 2LT would cost me a few thousand more with the way I would want it.
> 
> ...





Starks8 said:


> Any takers?!!!!


The 5,000 videos already on youtube didn't work for you? This is the first one that popped up for me, more about the overall system than just navigation.

We have factory navigation on our Honda Odyssey. I also have several Garmin units and use Waze on an iPad. The Cruze navigation costs substantially less and is _much _easier to use than the Honda nav system. From the default display you can hit a Nav button on the dash to scroll through three displays: a split screen of audio source/navigation, just the map display, and a map with the lane guidance feature you asked about previously. 

We are buying nav in all our new cars now because we think by the time we go to sell them it will be an expected feature. 

The only feature missing from these that Garmin has is the speed limit display. For the price it's a bargain relative to other manufacturers. Compared to Honda, the Chevy has outside temperature display, time, audio source, etc all on the nav display: you can't do that with the Honda. Voice commands work much better.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

bigbee60 said:


> There is no all comprehensive video tutorial for the NAV system, but if you go here:
> 
> Chevy Vehicle Manuals | Owners | Chevrolet
> 
> ...


Only a 100 bucks now? Last I heard it was 200 bucks! What about driving? Son would never buy OE nav again, not even I could use it sitting in the passenger seat, he had to pull to the side of the road first before it would let me do this. Grandkids were in the back sit crying for something to eat on a long trip. Just looking for points of interest, couldn't even do that.

He picked up a TomTom during Black Friday for 80 bucks, using that instead and much happier with it. And has lifetime map updates. He also told me OE updates are already 18 months out of date, living in a relatively new subdivision, his home was still an empty field. Google maps even shows his home up to date, and its free!

Ha, on our second long trip, packed in my Garmin with a DC power cord, even had an FM receiver to pick up traffic data giving a faster route, his 2000 buck OE unit doesn't even have that! Plus for complex intersections, the Garmin shows a photo giving exact instructions what lane to get into. His 2000 buck OE unit didn't have that either. 

He didn't want to lay out 200 bucks for an 18 month old map update, got a 80 buck TomTom instead with lifetime maps, much happier with this.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Garandman said:


> The only feature missing from Garmin is the speed limit display.


My Garmin has that...


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

NickD said:


> Only a 100 bucks now? Last I heard it was 200 bucks! What about driving? Son would never buy OE nav again, not even I could use it sitting in the passenger seat, he had to pull to the side of the road first before it would let me do this. Grandkids were in the back sit crying for something to eat on a long trip. Just looking for points of interest, couldn't even do that.
> 
> He picked up a TomTom during Black Friday for 80 bucks, using that instead and much happier with it. And has lifetime map updates. He also told me OE updates are already 18 months out of date, living in a relatively new subdivision, his home was still an empty field. Google maps even shows his home up to date, and its free!
> 
> ...


Have a smart phone or tablet?

Waze is free. And it has _much_ better traffic information than FM, (which usually tells you an accident happened about two hours later). It's a "social app" where people input data. Sometimes I leave the OEM display up and hook the ipad up with the USB link so I have both.

....Bu I believe in 3-5 years most cars will have gps built in, or be better integrated with smartphones or most likely, both.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would be nice if GM and others would deal with GPS fairly, but until they do, there are alternatives.

Ha, when I discussed navigation issues with my dealer, don't have to go to a dark alley in Chicago to get robbed blind, and just come here. 

This option only costs them about three bucks extra and could offer free lifetime maps and traffic.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Garandman said:


> The 5,000 videos already on youtube didn't work for you?


Everyone's a comedian!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Garandman said:


> Compared to Honda, the Chevy has outside temperature display, time, audio source, etc all on the nav display: you can't do that with the Honda. Voice commands work much better.


The temperature, time, and audio source are all continuously displayable on the Civic's iMID screen independent of what is on the Nav screen. The free for life turn by turn navigation interrupts the iMID display to show that information right up under the base of the windshield, while the map (or audio or any other Nav display) continues on the Nav screen. Different ways to accomplish the same thing.


----------

